# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Unfroggetable: endangered Bolivian amphibians get long-awaited first date

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) April 2nd, 2019 08:35 AM: Unfroggetable: endangered Bolivian amphibians get long-awaited first date*


Happily, the first date between Romeo, once the last-known Sehuencas water frog, and Juliet, who was discovered deep inside a Bolivian cloud forest in January, went so well the two have been living together in the male's aquarium since.  According to a statement by Global Wildlife Conservation (GWC) on Monday, the pair were introduced on March 1 after being cleared of chytridiomycosis, which has decimated amphibian populations throughout the Neotropics region.  After a period of observation, they were moved into Romeo's aquarium, where he made a mating call for the first time since 2017: a clear sign he is eager to breed.


*Full Article*

----------

